# milwaukee right angle drill chuck removal



## Drabe (Jun 11, 2011)

in my constructon tech class we have 2 Milwaukee 3107-6 7.0 Amp 1/2-Inch Right Angle Drills with D-Handles. the thing is we need the right angle adapter off so we can use it a straight drill. we removed the screw in the chuck and put an allen wrench to break it loose. well it hasnt moved. we were beating on it with a 20oz hammer and it wasnt moving. this is the only 1/2 drills we have and we need them to run 4in holesaws. any help guys?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Drabe said:


> in my constructon tech class we have 2 Milwaukee 3107-6 7.0 Amp 1/2-Inch Right Angle Drills with D-Handles. the thing is we need the right angle adapter off so we can use it a straight drill. we removed the screw in the chuck and put an allen wrench to break it loose. well it hasnt moved. we were beating on it with a 20oz hammer and it wasnt moving. this is the only 1/2 drills we have and we need them to run 4in holesaws. any help guys?


I don't know anything about this particular drill but I believe on my big drill the screw holding the chuck on is reverse thread


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Never mind I just reread that and see you have the screw out already..


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

try a 30 oz hammer?:001_huh:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Buy another drill. Then you have two drills for any job that comes up.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

They already have two drills.

Sometimes a bit of judicious tapping endwise can help, but you have to know how much of it you can do without doing damage. Sometimes a torch is necessary.

Probably best to let your instructor deal with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Contact Milwaukee,,, speak to a tech


----------



## Drabe (Jun 11, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> They already have two drills.
> 
> Sometimes a bit of judicious tapping endwise can help, but you have to know how much of it you can do without doing damage. Sometimes a torch is necessary.
> 
> Probably best to let your instructor deal with it. :thumbsup:


the instructor is just as stumped as i am


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Why do they have two right angle drills? And not a staight one? And if you have a staight chuck that you have to change out every time to use it does not sound very effeicent to me.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.jacobschuck.com/drill-chuck-install.asp


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats looks like more work then its worth. I vote buy another USA made tool.


----------



## Drabe (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary H said:


> Why do they have two right angle drills? And not a staight one? And if you have a staight chuck that you have to change out every time to use it does not sound very effeicent to me.


because they convert to either straight or right angle. we hardly ever use them. we would just use the hole hawg we had but it died this year and these are all we got. you guys gotta remember this is a school and we cant just go out and spend $300 on a new drill


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

The oldest and most reliable tool I ever purchased was a Milwaukee Right Angle Drill.

I will admit I have had to do some surgery on it a couple times and managed to fix it with a little mechanical aptitude, but follow the advice above and contact Milwaukee.

I'm a little confused as to what type of school would have the students fix the lab tools they are supposed to provide though.

Nothing against you at all. It's GREAT to get trained properly.

Sorry I can't offer any technical advice on this one. Mine's still OK.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Try a smaller hammer, or block of wood, with more velocity.

If you read the Jacobs site, it mentions using a sharp blow. I've gone this rout with lots of stuck nuts & bolts over the years, especially on awkward things that can move when hit. The higher the velocity, the less enegy gets converted into the wrong part moving.

I had my shop foreman, & another guy trying to remove a chuck one day, & were getting nowhere. I went & found the appropriate size chunk of wood, & knocked it free in one or two tries. They were dumbfounded. 

Just be sure what hand the chuck is!
Joe


----------



## Drabe (Jun 11, 2011)

we got it. we put the drill a vice and used a cheater bar and a big wrench. btw the teacher allowed us to do this because it would sit for a week before he could mess with it. we needed it now. its fixed and we can use it and it works like a dream


----------

